
Vice flexs just a bit - Carloroyale
https://www.vice.com/en_us
======
Carloroyale
Interesting to see Vice use their platform to hijak major traffic flow to aid
their jailed journalist. Can't remember ever seeing CNN or any other major
news platform be this direct.

